#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Valmechanisme

## jurjen_barel

Hallo allemaal,

Ik wil graag een beroep op jullie doen wat betreft het meedenken voor een valsysteem. We hebben 10 rekwisieten van 15kg per stuk die gecontrolleerd vanaf afstand uit de kap losgelaten kunnen worden. Via Google en de interne zoekfunctie nog niets wijzer geworden.

Magneetcontacten zijn al uitgeprobeerd, maar die gaan tot 10kg. We hebben van een duits bedrijf al een valsysteem gekocht (Audi kofferbakdekselsloten in een theatervalsysteem omgetoverd), maar de controller kan maar 3 kanalen aansturen, terwijl we liefst 6-10 kanalen aansturen. Daarnaast trekken die krengen 60A op 12V, dus om nou met een 12mm2-multi de kap in te gaan...

Dus ik hoop dat er onder jullie nog mensen zijn met een goede suggestie.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik wil graag een beroep op jullie doen wat betreft het meedenken voor een valsysteem. We hebben 10 rekwisieten van 15kg per stuk die gecontrolleerd vanaf afstand uit de kap losgelaten kunnen worden. Via Google en de interne zoekfunctie nog niets wijzer geworden.
> 
> Magneetcontacten zijn al uitgeprobeerd, maar die gaan tot 10kg. We hebben van een duits bedrijf al een valsysteem gekocht (Audi kofferbakdekselsloten in een theatervalsysteem omgetoverd), maar de controller kan maar 3 kanalen aansturen, terwijl we liefst 6-10 kanalen aansturen. Daarnaast trekken die krengen 60A op 12V, dus om nou met een 12mm2-multi de kap in te gaan...
> 
> Dus ik hoop dat er onder jullie nog mensen zijn met een goede suggestie.
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



Uhh, hallo? 10 rekwisieten van 15kg per stuk laten vallen? Voel even aan je voorhoofd? Wat dacht je ervan om te beginnen met het aanpassen van je rekwisieten zodat ze zwaar lijken maar NIET ZWAAR ZIJN?!?!?!?!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ja sorry, maar daar kan ik ook niets aan doen. Ze zijn besteld op 10kg per stuk, maar het decorbedrijf heeft ze iets te zwaar gemaakt, maar dat neemt het probleem nog niet weg.

Bovendien vraag ik om een passend valsysteem, niet of mensen aanpassingen weten voor de rekwisieten.

----------


## jakobjan

en als je nu per rekwisiet 2 magneet contacten van 10 kg gebruikt..

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ja sorry, maar daar kan ik ook niets aan doen. Ze zijn besteld op 10kg per stuk, maar het decorbedrijf heeft ze iets te zwaar gemaakt, maar dat neemt het probleem nog niet weg.
> 
> Bovendien vraag ik om een passend valsysteem, niet of mensen aanpassingen weten voor de rekwisieten.



Tja, bij mij breekt het zweet als technicus eerlijk gezegd al uit als er iemand met het idee aankomt om een 10 rekwisieten van 10 danwel 15 kilo te laten vallen.

----------


## moderator

Ben benieuwd naar de bijbehorende PRIE als het project onderweg gaat.

15kg uit de kap laten donderen, vanaf 4m ( lijkt me wel minimaal).
Wat is dan de valsnelheid op het moment van landen op het podium?

Welke eisen stel je aan je podium?

Leuke vraag, maar zoals Jeroen al aangeeft, niet realistisch.

Of zou het toeval zijn dat valmagneten er maar zijn tot 10KG belasting?

Inhoudelijk meedenken: een haak die je een puls geeft.dus een haak die open gaat als je hiervoor het signaal stuurt.
of ouderwets, gewoon aan touwtje trekken, haak gaat open, decorstuk komt via zwaartekracht naar beneden.

15kg, nogmaals, ben benieuwd!

----------


## William

even EML Holland bellen, Wij beschikken over diverse valsystemen met magneten die op afstand kunnen worden bedient. Word vaak gebruik voor valdoek etc.

grtn

----------


## jurjen_barel

PRIE is al 1,5 maand geleden naar alle schouwburgen gedaan, hakenwerk hebben we inderdaad al aanwezig, maar dat is dat verhaal met enorme dikke stuurkabels (Kabuki-systeem van Gerrietsen). Magneetcontacten is inderdaad een optie, maar permanentmagneten ivm veiligheid. Electromagneten dan weer niet, want als we halverwege de bouw zijn en er wordt per ongeluk een stekker uitgetrokken dan gebeuren er inderdaad ongelukken.

Voor de geinteresseerden: voorwerpen vallen op een hoac-vloer, valhoogte is 3m. Eerste tests hebben we vanavond, maar we hebben genoeg gekeken naar valsnelheid en belastbaarheid.

Touwtrekken lijkt me in dit geval het minst realistisch. Enorm veel tijd kwijt aan katrollen installeren en hierbij is niet zomaar een sleutel eruit te draaien om speelgrage toneelhandjes buiten spel te zetten.

Het gaat er vooral om dat er op korte termijn een goed, veilig, robuust systeem komt waar je in de respectabele schouwburgen voor de dag kan komen.

EML heb ik nog niet gebeld, maar bij een ander verhuurbedrijf heb ik al een vergelijkbaar systeem gevonden. Wel electromagneten, maar met backupaccu erbij, maar dat is ook nog niet zaligmakend. Accu trek je in een half uurtje leeg met 10 van die magneten en een alarmsysteem vol toeters en bellen bij stroomuitval wil je op je zijtoneel niet hebben en op het moment dat we nog volop aan het bouwen zijn op de vloer, valt een ASL-beacon-achtig lampje ook niet zo snel op...

----------


## Stage-Q

welke theatervoorstelling als ik vragen mag?

misschien komen we elkaar nog wel tegen,

ik zit deze winter in t theater van Deventer en Hengelo...

benieuwd of je er dan wat op gevonden hebt.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Wij hebben hier wel eens speren uit de kap laten vallen die vervolgens rechtop in de vloer bleven staan. Dit wel met een systeem met dubbele beveiliging: een elektromechanische veiligheid wordt 1 minuut vantevoren ontgrendeld en vervolgens staan er 2 mensen bij om het te bedienen, beide met een noodknop die ze los kunnen laten om de actie te onderbreken + vrijgave door de voorstellingsleider.

15 kg lijkt natuurlijk veel, maar een doek van 15 kg zal je bijna niemand over horen... Neemt absoluut niet weg dat je goede veiligheidsmaatregelen moet nemen. Waar komt het systeem vandaan wat je nu gehuurd hebt? Bright Light? Op zich beschermt de backup accu wel tegen onbedoeld verwijderen van de 230V stekker, maar als de stuurkabel ergens losgaat valt je voorwerp wel ongecontroleerd naar beneden. Daarom zou ik toch kijken of het mogelijk is een extra veiligheid in te bouwen. (denk bijv. aan een retourlijn van je stuursignaal)

----------


## jurjen_barel

> welke theatervoorstelling als ik vragen mag?
> 
> misschien komen we elkaar nog wel tegen,
> 
> ik zit deze winter in t theater van Deventer en Hengelo...
> 
> benieuwd of je er dan wat op gevonden hebt.



Helaas, daar komen we niet. Arnhem is dan (volgens mij) het dichtstbijzijnd. De voorstelling heet _Ajax_, coproductie van Theatercompagnie en Toneelgroep Amsterdam. Ik loop op deze productie stage vanuit de Theatercompagnie.

Het magneetvalsysteem staat in optie bij een laserverhuurbedrijf, is bedoeld om doekjes te laten vallen inderdaad. Wat het grote verschil is met doeken van 15 kg? Daar neemt het gewicht geleidelijk aan toe als het op je valt, onze rekwisieten zijn ondanks het piepschuim redelijk hard van buiten en daarvan komt het gewicht in 1x op je harsens. Uiteraard is er niemand in de buurt op het moment van vallen, maar toch moeten ze al vroeg in de bouw klaarhangen in de kap. Daarom al die veiligheid...

----------


## Stage-Q

dus dat wordt bouwen met helm op, op een theatervloer?

en piepschuim van 15 kg...hoe groot is dat decor wel niet van jullie  :Wink: 

Je zou ook eens contact kunnen opnemen met de Reisopera uit enschede.... die hebben zelf een decorbouwclub, en die maken ook echt professionele systemen voor de gekste dingen.
Dus misschien hebben zij nog wat op schap liggen.

Succes ermee

----------


## koen heringa

Touwtje met een fits en krommer lijkt mij het veiligst.
Geen gedoe met electrische schakelingen en het kan veel gewicht hebben.

Vlak voor de voorstelling de rekwisieten er in hangen is waarschijnlijk even puzzelen met jullie oplopende vloer, maar moet ook te doen zijn.

Als je bang bent de mensen aan de touwtjes van het mechanisme gaan trekken kun je van te voren waarschuwen natuurlijk.

----------


## @lex

Volgens mij is pneumatiek de oplossing. Een aantal voordelen:

Je bent niet afhankelijk van bijvoorbeeld 230V (of het wegvallen ervan dus...)
Zeer goedkope kabels (=slangetje)
Later nog voor vele andere toepassingen te gebruiken

Nadeel:
een aantal duurdere componenten nodig (cilinder voor het bevestigen/laten vallen, compressor met evt extern drukvat, ventielenblok met 24V voeding en schakelaars of handgeschakelde ventielen (soort kranen dus)

Als je meer wilt weten, neem dan ff contact met me op!
Gr, @lex

----------


## koen heringa

> Volgens mij is pneumatiek de oplossing.



Ja, leuk een compressor op het toneel...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Jurjen_barel: Jullie zijn inmiddels op tour lijkt me. Voor welke oplossing heb is gekozen?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Morgen eerste try-out en dan begint de tour inderdaad voor het echie.

Uiteindelijk hebben we ons neergelegd bij het systeem van Gerriets, maar niet voor lang, want de regisseur wilde uiteindelijk het vallen weghebben uit de voorstelling. Vandaag wilde hij het opeens wel weer proberen, maar hij vond het weer niets. Jammer maar helaas dus.

De vloer kon de klap trouwens wel hebben. De schapen daarentegen hebben wel kleine beschadigingen opgelopen, maar niets bijzonders.

Probleem opgelost dus.

----------


## beyma

Lastig toch altijd die regiezeuren  :Wink:  

Maar je had nog met die 10 kg electro magneet een haak kunnen openen, dus niet je lading direct aan de magneet hangen, maar er een haak mee bedienen......
Dit had dus heel simpel opgelost kunnen worden, UNITED DECOR  :Cool:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Beste Jurjen,

Hoewel ik niet twijfel aan je inschattingsvermogen en vakbekwaamheid wil ik hier toch even mijn bezwaar uitspreken.
Op dit forum wordt in verschillende topic's gesproken over zaken als: "heb je de organisator daar niet op gewezen" en "daar hoor je wat van te zeggen". 
Het gaat hier meestal om mensen die alleen aanwezig zijn op een bepaald evenement. Deze mensen wordt al verwijt dat ze niets zeggen van een verkeerd aangeslagen truss of foutief cee-form verloopje.

Vervolgens wordt er hier de serieuze vraag gesteld of we een manier weten een 15 kilo zwaar ding uit de kap van een theater te laten vallen..

Ik heb er erg veel bezwaar tegen. Ook betreur ik het dat wanneer hiernaar rechtstreeks op het forum gevraagt wordt, er mensen zijn die zich geroepen voelen hieraan mee te werken..
Ook vind ik het jammer dat jij zelf hieraan meewerkt. Laat het nu geen 4 meter maar 3 meter zijn waarvan het ding valt, en er loopt toch per ongeluk iemand over het podiumom welke reden dan ook..
Tel uit je winst.. deze persoon kan voortaan lekker blijven zitten tijdens een klus in zijn rolstoel, als het meezit.. Als het tegenzit gaan we weer een collega begraven..

Gelukkig is het niet nodig geweest het systeem te gebruiken, echter was dit niet vanwegen weigering van de personen die het eigenlijk moesten voorkomen..

Uiteraard is dit slechts mijn mening en ieder mag hiervan vinden wat hij wil. 
Ik vond het toch het noemen waard aangezien toch maar blijkt dat als je zelf in de situatie beland je je toch laat meeslepen.
Houdt de veiligheid in het oog! Dit geld voor iedereen, zonder dat ik zeikerig wil overkomen..

----------


## @lex

> Ja, leuk een compressor op het toneel...



Beste Koen,

Veel ervaring met pneumatiek? Dan zou je kunnen weten dat je de lopende compressor alleen nodig hebt om het drukvat te vullen. Dit drukvat heeft normaliter een werkdruk van 10bar. Als je een drukvat (los of direct op de compressor gebouwd) hebt van 20 liter, kan je gebruik maken van ongeveer 180liter lucht. Een gemiddelde cilinder voor deze toepassing (hij hoeft geen zwaar werk te verrichten: alleen een valmechanisme te bekrachtigen) zal per beweging (in deze voorstelling eenmalig: dingen vallen niet meer omhoog denk ik) zal naar alle waarschijnlijkheid nog geen liter lucht verbruiken. Ik denk dus niet dat je tijdens de voorstelling de compressor gaat horen aanslaan...

Gr @lex

----------


## @lex

> Beste Jurjen,
> 
> Hoewel ik niet twijfel aan je inschattingsvermogen en vakbekwaamheid wil ik hier toch even mijn bezwaar uitspreken.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Uiteraard is dit slechts mijn mening en ieder mag hiervan vinden wat hij wil. 
> Ik vond het toch het noemen waard aangezien toch maar blijkt dat als je zelf in de situatie beland je je toch laat meeslepen.
> Houdt de veiligheid in het oog! Dit geld voor iedereen, zonder dat ik zeikerig wil overkomen..



Beste UYS,

Als alle juiste voorzieningen worden getroffen is het heel goed mogelijk om dit soort 'creativiteit' op een veilige manier te laten plaatsvinden. Hiervoor dient nou juist die PRI&E. Analiseer de risico en als je erachterkomt dat de risico's onacceptabl hoog zijn, dan zullen extern betrokkenen (techniek van het theater) er niet mee accoord gaan. Als ik de topics en posts van Jurjen een beetje volg, denk ik dat hij alle risico's goed inschat. En hij geeft ook al aan in zijn Topicstart dat hij alle haken en ogen al getackled heeft.

Je moet idd gebruik maken van diverse niveaus van beveiliging. Gebruik maken van dubbele veiligheden, geen puur mechanische zaken (krommer aan touwtje) maar dubbel onderbroken circuits, etc. etc. En iedereen van de productie moet hierin een hele serieuze insteek hebben!

Gr @lex

----------


## Upgrading your system

Beste Alex,

Uiteraard heb ik respect voor jou mening over deze zaak. Wat je je wel moet afvragen is of je voor deze situatie wel een PRIE WIL opstellen..

Ik ga altijd uit van eerst gezond verstand, zegt die dat de risco's binnen de perken te houden zijn begin je aan een PRIE.

Ga maar eens na, bij het ophangen van bijvoorbeeld een profielspot wordt een veiligheidsmarge aangehouden. Wanneer dit gedaan wordt boven mensen is deze verdubbeld anders mag je het niet eens ophangen. (statisch)
Nu wil je dus iets LATEN VALLEN van 15 kilo op een podium waar continu mensen lopen. 
Wanneer er op de "eject" knop gedrukt wordt zal het ding vallen, en als er op dat moment iemand toch het podium opstapt ben je de sjaak.
Je hebt al gedrukt en het komt al naar beneden. Al hangt het voor het op de knop drukken met 15 veiligheden vast.

Nu gaat er iemand zeggen: "Ja, dat is wel erg toevallig". Inderdaad, maar het leven hangt nu eenmaal van toevalligheden in elkaar. Al staan er 10 mensen om het podium voor de veiligheid en staat het met koeieletters op de vloer.. Vroeg of laat neemt toch iemand even de kortste weg en die loopt dan precies over de valplaats van het object.

Wij zijn er als techniekers om gevaren uit te sluiten of om in ieder geval een serieuze poging hiertoe te doen. Niet om risico's op te zoeken. 
Als je dan je PRIE op een Keukenrol schrijft kan je hem in ieder geval nog gebruiken om de bloedsporen op te dweilen.

Sorry, maar mijn mening hierover is stellig, en dit soort zaken laat ik onder mijn verantwoording absoluut niet op toneel toe. Dan maar een boze klant of teleurgestelde producent. Liever een boze dan een dode vent.

----------


## AJB

Ik ben het eens met UYS, aangezien de risico's onacceptabel van omvang zijn. Niet alleen ga je meerdere objecten laten vallen, maar ook van een belachelijk gewicht! Waarom is dat object zo ***sgruwelijk zwaar?? 

PRI&E... Uhu, dat is theoretisch een prachtig verhaal inderdaad... In de praktijk zullen de theaters (terecht) op safe spelen, en vrijwel alle risico's willen vermijden. Daarnaast: was er bij een profi V&V musical niet ooit een hoofdrolspeler in de orkestbak verdwenen ? Dat risico's stond al best een tijdje vast: maar ongelukken zitten in een klein hoekje...

Als je iets wilt laten vallen, moet dat object per definitie ongevaarlijk zijn voor acteurs (rekening houdend met marges), OF onmogelijk op iemands hoofd terecht kunnen komen. Wordt hieraan niet voldaan: geen valeffect.

That's my point of view. En dat Jurjen elders risico's goed berekend: ik ben benieuwd op basis van welke ervaring dat gedaan zou moeten zijn. Natuurlijk waardeer ik zijn "nee bestaat niet" mentaliteit, maar ik vind technici-in-opleiding absoluut niet de aangewezen personen om in dergelijke (cruciale) denkprocessen deel te nemen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Bedankt voor alle kortzichtigheid, jongens (op dit moment vooral naar Arvid en UYS).
Denk je dat de stagair dit documentje (PRIE) op eigen houtje gaat zitten maken en rondmailen. Op zich wel, maar tussendoor is dit zeker wel gecontrolleerd door onze eerste inspicient. Verder ben niet IK degene die het initiatief heeft genomen om die dingen te laten vallen, ik ben slechts iemand die meedenkt en dit toevallig hiernaartoe doorspeel.

1) Uiteraard proberen we het zo veilig mogelijk te maken dat er niemand onderdoor kan lopen op het moment van vallen en dit was vanaf het begin al aardig gelukt. Wilde iemand er toch perse onderliggen, dan moest diegene 7m een decor oprennen dat tussen de 0 en 45 graden stijgt en een lexaankoker van met een hele kleine opening binnenwurmen. Lijkt me toch behoorlijk veilig. De koker zelf is uit zichzelf al pokkenzwaar (bestaat uit 6 delen, ieder deel moet met 4 man verplaatst worden), is nog verder verzwaard en verstevigd met een grote ring bovenop en is bovendien nog ingesloten om niet te kunnen verplaatsen.
2) Ik loop stage bij één van de grootste toneelgezelschappen van Nederland. Mocht dit hier een te groot gevaar aanwezig zijn, zou dit dan niet vrijwel onmiddellijk door de andere technici zijn afgeschoten?

Er vallen niet al te veel van mijn stagedoelen te halen als ik in m'n eentje de gehele techniek bij een voorstelling moet doen en niemand mij verder begeleid.

Ter illustratie: ze zijn inmiddels verzwaard naar (ik schat) 25kg, omdat mhr. Kesting er dan overtuigender mee kan spelen. Dit valt nauwelijks te tillen en dit zou inderdaad gaan botsen met mijn collega's als ze dit nog uit de kap wilden laten vallen. Iedereen weer blij?

----------


## kokkie

> Iedereen weer blij?



Nee ik nog niet  :Smile: 

Ik hoop dat niemand van de zeikerds naar Tarzan is geweest, want die musical die kan dus echt niet!

Maar als Tarzan dus wel kan, dan kan dit dus ook. Laten we ons hier lekker met het technische vraagstuk bezighouden over de mogelijkheden en dan laten we de mensen die de situatie ter plekke kennen, weten waar, wat, hoe, hoeveel enzovoort, de procedure schrijven hoe het wordt uitgevoerd. Want als ik UYS en AJB moet geloven kunnen we ook nooit meer een gebouw opblazen om te slopen, want stel je voor, je hebt het terrein afgezet met hekken, daarna heb je nog een no go zone als veiligheidsring aangelegt , dan kan er nog steeds iemand zijn die spontaan op het idee komt om zijn hond in dat gebied uit te laten, dus doen we dat soort dingen gewoon maar niet meer.

Als het gaat over een professioneel gezelschap, dan kan er gewoon een procedure voor worden geschreven, kan iedereen worden geinstrueerd en als het valsysteem dan netjes met een dubbele veiligheid wordt uitgevoerd, dan zou ik het wel kunnen doen.

----------


## Leks

ik sluit me aan bij kokkie,
Als dit onmogelijk zou kunnen, dan is pyro al helemaal uit den boze,
en dat word ook ff verteld aan de band " er staat ook pyro voor op je stage, blijf er uit de buurt... dit word geen 15 keer gerepeteerd ( wat hier wel zou gebeuren.) Tuurlijk vind k dat veiligheid belangrijk is..en ga natuurlijk niet 15 kilo aan een krommer hangen, maar met de juiste voorschriften en professionals ( wel een must) is het op de juiste manier mogelijk.

* een valmagneet op je kop die aan een doek zit doet ook pijn.. en kan ook best wat schade geven *

----------


## AJB

Begrijpend lezen is ook een vak blijkbaar...

Ik geef aan dat risico's altijd bestaan, maar dat je zoveel mogelijk aspecten moet uitsluiten. Waarom zou je een vallend object in ***snaam zo zwaar maken ?? Dat is vragen om ellende, en je creeert daarmee bewust een extra risico. DAT is nou net ook de doelstelling van een PRI&E, en mensen die effecten ontwikkelen, zijn daar doorgaans dan ook mee bezig.

Mensen vliegen is ook een risico, en je wilt dat met gezond verstand doen, dus zorg je voor zo min mogelijk risico's. Je doet niet tegelijk mensen vliegen, pyro afbranden, en schapen laten vallen... 

Risico's loop je in onze business altijd, maar houd het wel een beetje in de hand. Pyro is niet voor niets een vak apart, waar je tegenwoordig ook een serieus diploma voor moet halen.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dit is idd ook mijn kijk op de zaak, het mag mischien kortzichtig lijken, maar ik heb in de jaren genoeg fout zien gaan om kortzichtig te mogen zijn.

Dan @ Jurjen, Wat ik jammer vind is dat je je in deze persoonlijk aangevallen voelt. Ik ken je via dit forum lang genoeg om te weten dat je zeker niet onprofi bezig bent en dus best in 99% van de gevallen weet waarmee je bezig bent. Echter, ik dit geval ben ik het met je oneens. Gebeurt in de beste familie's en is zeker niet persoonlijk bedoeld.
Dat je slechts onderdeel in het geheel bent ben ik me ook best van bewust. Maar jij bent degene die het op dit forum plaatst met als doel (mag ik hopen) te horen hoe anderen over jullie plan denken..
Uiteraard ben jij in dit geval de kop van jut nu ik en Arvid hierop bezwaar maken.
Doe er je voordeel mee, of leg het naast je neer. Dat wij bezwaar maken is iets dat in je voordeel kan werken maar we kunnen het je niet verbieden uiteraard.

Nogmaals, ik vind dat wij er zijn om voor en nadelen zoveel mogelijk uit te sluiten. We hebben als rigger de verantwoordelijkheid voor de mensen die onder ons knutselwerk doorlopen en als ik niet achter mijn rigwerk zou staan dan zou ik geen dag meer goed slapen.
Dat is mijn punt, en als je er zeker van bent dat wat jij gaat doen veilig is heb je mijn zegen, ik zeg alleen hoe ik erover denk.
En gelukkig wordt mijn mening gedeeld dus een overdreven zeikerd ben ik niet

----------


## kokkie

> Begrijpend lezen is ook een vak blijkbaar...



Yep, en deze keer ben ik daar wel wat in tekort gekomen. 

Maakt dat ik misschien iets minder persoonlijk zou kunnen zijn, maar nog steeds vind dat dit kan, mits professioneel. Ik werk liever in deze productie dan dat ik met sommige laser operators/tecnici, riggers of decorbouwers op dezelfde productie sta.

----------


## jurjen_barel

@UYS: Ik snap best dat je als rigger risico's analyseert, uiteraard doe ik dat ook en bij ons is ook (bijna) iedereen op Rinus' cursus geweest en heeft dat met certificaat afgesloten. Het gaat meer om de technische oplossing, aangezien het afwegen van risico's al een afgesloten hoofdstuk is in deze kwestie. Dat men toch hierover blijft doorgaan, zelfs na uitleg over mijn situatie en werksituatie, is dan toch een stuk minder fijn. Zeker als je denkt mij redelijk te kennen aan de hand van een tal van forumposts (wat een inmiddels een verzameling is reacties van zeer onervaren nieuwsgierige tot meedraaiende-in-het-vak met aardige basis, waarbij ik met name afgelopen maanden steeds minder hier heb gereageerd), zou je moeten weten dat als ik niet zeker ben over risico's ik mij hierover laat adviseren door mensen die er meer spreekwoordelijke kaas van hebben gegeten. Maar in plaats van over de ham te discussieren, wordt die kaas toch telkens weer omhoog gehaald.

@Arvid: tuurlijk had ik graag schapen van 100 gram gehad, maar als die beesten alle kanten op stuiteren bij het vallen, ze vervolgens tussen duim en pink opgetild kunnen worden of zelfs in de lucht blijven zweven door de heliumvulling, dan verliest het stuk uiteraard al het realisme en worden de ploeterende acteurs uitgelachen door minimaal 500 man. De regisseur heeft niet voor niets de schapen alsnog naar 30 kg laten verzwaren. Ik ben het roerend met je eens dat als je objecten van 15 kg laat vallen, hier de nodige maatregelen bij horen, maar als ik zoek naar een oplossing lijkt het mij niet de juiste manier om bij voorbaat al "nee" te verkopen. Laat mij liever in het vervolg dan wat van jou leren (wat jij, volgens mij, altijd veel genoegen doet) door met passende invullingen van het probleem te komen.

----------


## ralph

Wilfried Finkers zeulde in de voorstelling met Ernesto & Marcelino ook met een mega schuimblok....stond in vette letters op  *1500 kg*
Ding woog iets van een (1) kg....kwam ook uit de kap naar beneden....werd daarna met drie man verplaatst, acterend dat ze grote moeite met het gewicht hadden.

Heb eens een illusionist een virtuele auto zien wegduwen...gewicht: nul
Aantal mensen in de zaal: 1200+ ...en allemaal dachten ze dat die man een auto aan het aanduwen was...

Jurjen: het is allemaal illusie: een rigiseur die een bepaald doel nastreeft krijgt gelijk, kan best zijn dat anderen ook gelijk hebben!

Schapen die uit de lucht vallen, hoe geloofwaardig is een toneelstuk dan nog?
Ik woon landelijk en bij mij staan die wolbalen altijd op hun poten in de wei, in de zomer soms vol water gezogen in de sloot...dan bellen we de brandweer, die sturen brandweerman mark de sloot in en dan heeft iedereen een  tevreden gevoel en eten we later op de dag lekker broodje shoarma :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ralph, prachig verhaal, maar wat is nu precies het punt?
schapen vallen in dit stuk wel uit de hemel, of je dat nu leuk vind of niet, of bedoel je dat niet? kan je even niet plaatsen.

Jurjen, ik begrijp best dat je het liever over de ham hebt in dit geval, maar als het bij de kaas al fout gaat kun nooit een goed broodje ham/kaas krijgen. dan blijft de kaas altijd de ham verpesten.. En dat is waarop ik doel. 
Jij zegt de kaas te hebben laten uitzoeken door mensen met verstand van zaken, geloof ik. Vraag is alleen hoeveel kaas ze er van hebben gegeten als ze zulk objecten willen laten vallen.
Veranderd niets aan de situatie, nog aan mijn reacties waar ik 100% achter sta. En nogmaals, het gaat me niet om jou, nog een ieder persoonlijk, het gaan me om de vraag opzich. door wie deze ook gesteld wordt.
Al is het onze Rigging goeroe zelf, wat hier zou gaan gebeuren ben ik het niet mee eens, en het interessante aan dit forum is dat we een discussie kunnen voeren over waarom wel of niet. Hieraan is alles een kwestie van waarom wel, of waarom niet.

----------


## thijsow

wat je eigenlijk moet doen is risicos elimineren tot de risicos die overblijfen  (een schaap van 15 kg niet dus) aanvaardbaar zijn dan zou ik het wel doen. kun je dat niet heb je de kennis, ervaring en middelen niet dan moet je het gewoon simpelweg NIET doen !! 
hoeveel ham kaas broodjes je ook gegeten hebt ^^ je moet er ook volledig achter staan en als de regiZEUR niet wil meegeven dan moet je gewoon zeggen dat het niet doorgaat dat er helemaal niks gaat vallen boven d 1 kg  en niet gaan onderhandeln gewoon zeggen dat het techniesch gezien niet mogelijk is om 15 kg in de kap veilig te laten hangen en dan midden in het stuk  LATEN VALLEN its up to you  :Wink:  



grtz  :Cool:

----------


## jurjen_barel

^Thijs, dank voor je wil tot bijdragen, maar ik denk dat je de laatste 2 pagina's nog maar eens goed moet lezen. Sowieso is andersmans commentaar herhalen niet zinnig, zeker niet als je dit combineert met omstandigheden die niet kloppen.

Daarnaast is het niet heel handig om nog commentaar te leveren als de tour al ruim een maand geleden is afgelopen.  :Wink:

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Hoe heet zoiets dan? Het brood smeren als het schaap verdronken is?  :Smile: 

En even een wat serieuzer bijdrage:
Mijn bedrijf specialiseert zich in het opstellen van Risico Inventarisaties en Risico Analyses. Voordat ik dat aandurfde had ik ten minste twee jaar ervaring met deze materie, en was ik voor serieuze analyse-software ettelijke duizenden Euro's kwijt. Objectiviteit is het belangrijkst. Niemand leent mij in omdat ze willen weten wat Ruud ervan vindt. 
Het gaat er ook om dat je weet wat grensgebieden zijn, wat wel en niet gangbaar (hangbaar) is, en of er een ongevallenhistorie aan een risico kleeft. Het gaat er bij risico-analyse altijd om of je een brede kennis hebt van wat er gangbaar is, en wat men gemiddeld genomen niet meer als risico accepteert. Naast een uitgebreide kennis van de wet- en regelgeving, en een goede indruk van de laatste stand der techniek. Het lukt een theatertechnicus als individu zelden tot nooit om al deze competenties te halen. (Uitzonderingen bevestigen de regel!) En ik denk dat ook een forum als deze niet in staat is om dit afdoende op te kunnen lossen. We hebben het over een ernstig risico met mogelijk zwaar letsel. Dat is geen forumkost meer....lijkt me... :Cool: 


(Hoe kom ik nou terug op toneel?)

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

De woorden RIE en PRIE vallen regelmatig. Tijdens cursussen blijkt telkens weer dat daar misverstanden over bestaan. Zal ik ff tikke? 

RI&E is een verplichte risico inventarisatie voor werkgevers. Van alle werkzaamheden moeten de risico's opgeschreven worden. Dat is de RI. Dan volgt nog de RE. De risico evaluatie. Dat is een opsomming van de risico's aangevuld met een mogelijke maatregel die tot vermindering van het risico kan leiden. In de RE staat wie er voor het aanpakken van het risico verantwoordelijk is, wie de maatregel gaat uitvoeren, hoeveel budget er beschikbaar is, en wanneer het klaar is. Kort en krachtig noemen we dit het Plan van Aanpak. Het hele pakket moet door een gecertificeerde arbodienst worden getoetst en worden goedgekeurd. De wetgever eist 'volledigheid' en afstemming op de bedrijfstak. Dat zijn de belangrijkste toetscriteria.

PRI&E heet in werkelijkheid helemaal niet Productie RI&E, maar is een verbastering van de de algemeen gangbare *Project RI&E*. Deze is bedoeld om onverwachte risico's die op het moment van schrijven van de RI&E (nog) niet bekend waren te inventariseren. De PRI&E wordt als bijlage aan de RI&E toegevoegd. Eigenlijk min of meer om te voorkomen dat een bedrijf bij elk onvoorzien risico de RIE opnieuw moet laten uitvoeren. 
DE PRIE MOET OOK DOOR DE ARBODIENST WORDEN GETOETST. Zonder deze toetsing is een PRI&E net zo veel waard als een technische brief. Een puur informatief blaadje papier. Noem het dan 'technische brief' en geen PRIE....

Kortom: De PRIE is een bijlage van de RIE. Zonder een getoetste RIE mag een bedrijf geen PRIE schrijven. Stomweg omdat je geen bijlage kunt schrijven voor eh, ja eh.....puh....voor iets dat helemaal niet in de kast staat. 

Om de processen van het schrijven van een PRIE voor theatergezelschappen wat eenvoudiger te maken heeft ArboUnie Midden-Nederland als eerste ooit een vrijwaring gekregen om het nog iets anders te mogen aanpakken. (Het theaterloket heette dat toen. En ik heb daar een kleine bijdrage aan geleverd) Het probleem schuilt natuurlijk in dat telkens maar weer toetsen van zo'n PRIE. 
Je mag (in de evenementenbranche!) er ook voor kiezen om een uitvoerige procedure voor het opstellen van een PRIE op te nemen in je RIE. Heel nauwkeurig uitleggen wat je allemaal gaat ondernemen op het moment dat je een nieuw risico tegenkomt. En wie er dan verantwoordelijk is voor die procedure, en met welke deskundigheid dat moet gebeuren. Als de procedure voor het uitvoeren van een PRIE mee wordt getoetst in de RIE dan mag je vanaf dat moment MITS JE JE AAN DE GETOETSTE PROCEDURE HOUDT zelf de PRIE ondertekenen, en als bijlage toevoegen aan de RIE.

Waarom moet elke PRIE van een bedrijf als bijlage aan de RIE worden toegevoegd? Omdat dit als ervaring kan helpen bij het opstellen van een nieuwe RIE of PRIE. 

Kortom: er bestaat helemaal niet zoiets als dat een technicus zelf 'even' een PRIE maakt. Helemaal niet als je je bedenkt dat het grootste deel van de producenten niet eens een RIE in de kast heeft staan waar ten minste alle gangbare zaken al in vermeld horen te staan. 
95% van de risico's hoort in de RIE. De PRIE vult de echt niet te verwachten 5% aan. 
Maar wat nog veel meer van belang is: voor het uitvoeren van een RIE of PRIE verlangt de wetgever DESKUNDIGHEID. Je moet dan toch al gauw de hele Arbowet uit je hoofd kennen, en toch tenminste wel flink wat ervaring hebben opgedaan met het analyseren van risico's. Wegingen uitvoeren en prioriteiten stellen is de lastigste klus. Dat blijkt hierboven wel. Er gaan veel makke schapen in de kap, maar wegen of er eentje te zwaar is om naar beneden te laten vallen is nog een hele toer. Gelukkig bestaan daar methodes voor en een heleboel software (duur!) 

Wat zouden we elkaar als theater en gezelschap moeten toesturen op basis van artikel 19 van de Arbowet? Je raadt het al: de restrisico's uit het plan van aanpak en de PRIE. Dingen waar je echt niets meer aan kunt verbeteren, en waar je beschermingsmaatregelen voor moet treffen. En dan graag alleen de restrisico's die voor de ander interessant zijn. Duh! Een gezelschap is niet geinteresseerd in de tocht in de kassa, en een theater kan het niet bommen of er huidirritatie kan ontstaan door de schmink. 

Al met al stuur je dus hooguit tien regels tekst als aanvulling op de technische lijst. En niet de hele (checklist van de!) RIE of PRIE. In mijn computer zijn dat 120 kantjes. Bespaar me.... arme bomen...
Het is niet verplicht om een PRIE op te sturen. Het is verplicht om er eentje te MAKEN. En dan is er nog een wetje die zegt dat twee samenwerkende werkgevers doelmatig moeten communiceren over de arbeidsomstandigheden. (Art. 19 Arbowet) Of je de conclusies uit de (P)RIE dus even wilt toevoegen aan je technische lijst.... En een kopietje van het door de Arbodienst gestempelde voorblad van de RIE. Als bewijs van deskundigheid. (Ja, dat doen ze in de industrie toch een stuk slimmer ja, ja, ja. handig als je weet hoe het zit, ja. Scheelt een hoop papier, ja. Ha ha)

Dit toch maar even omdat ik hierboven weer lees met welk gemak (en met welke deskundigheid eigenlijk?) er 'even' een PRIE wordt gemaakt. 


(Pfoe, wat een lap tekst is zo'n script toch altijd...)

----------


## @lex

Hee Ruud,

Zinnig stukje tekst hierboven!

Om even te concretiseren (niet met beton...) een praktijk voorbeeld met een *veronderstelling*:

Ik ga op reis en ik neem mee:

Diverse audio- en lichtapparatuur, een camion, een ramp voor het laden en lossen, wat gereedschap en mijn eigen humeur. Allemaal zaken die ik altijd bij me heb en in feite losstaan van de voorstelling. Volgens het verhaal van jou hierboven zijn dit dus zaken die in mijn RIE zouden moeten staan.

Nou ga ik een voorstelling doen met minderjarige performers, pyrotechniek en ongetemde zangeressen. Als ik het dus goed begrijp moet ik hiervoor een een PRI&E samenstellen zodat deze gevaren ook bij de medewerkers van het theater bekend zijn.

Correct me if I'm wrong. Reward me if I'm right... ;-)

Dan nog een *vraag*. Ik kan me voorstellen dat het theater wil weten of er pyro wordt gebruikt (en ongetemde zangeressen). Maar wat is er voor hen een risico aan als ik een minderjarige performer op toneel heb?

@lex

----------

